# Mill choices



## Th232 (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi guys, been looking around at mini-mills a bit, and I've got a few choices:

1) Sieg X3. Should be fairly well known around here.

2) Hafco HM-46. This one: https://www.machineryhouse.com.au/Products?stockCode=M123

3) Sieg SX3. Again, should be fairly well known.

There's a comparison table about 2/3 of the way down.

For reference, I'm probably going to be dealing in Al, copper, and possibly some steel or Ti. Space is limited to something in the range given by the 3 options listed above.

At the moment I like the HM-46 for the larger capacity and greater weight, but on the flip side the X3 has a higher max. spindle speed, and it looks like it's more common and has a larger community for support if I need help or want to modify it. Then there's the SX3, I've seen various comments about it being worth it or not, I'm leaning away from it, but I'm still keeping it as an option (even though it costs an extra $500 or so compared to the other two).

One of the reasons I'm posting here is that a google search for the HM-46 brought up no reviews.:shrug:

Any help or other options (bearing in mind that I'm in Australia) would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bluwolf (Nov 26, 2009)

Th232,

I'm just a hobbyist so take everthing I say with a grain of salt. I'm sure someone with more experience than me will have a better slant on it.

First thing that comes to mind is that it seems that everybody buys smaller then ends up getting something bigger, myself included. You can make small things on a bigger machine but you can't make big things on a smaller machine.

The bigger machine is going to be a lot more rigid than the smaller ones. I had a minimill and there's only so much you can ask of it. I have an 8x30 knee mill now. It can remove the same amount of material in one pass that it used to take the minimill WAY more passes to do, and complains way less than the minimill in the process.

As for help and support, there's the mill/drill group. 

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/mill_drill/

There's also a square column mill group on Yahoo but I couldn't find the link to it.

The Hare and Forbes brand seems to be pretty popular on the other side of the pond and in your area. And the machine seems to be just a variation of the RF-45 which there are plenty of. So I wouldn't worry too much about finding help.

Again, just an opinion from a hobbyist, YMMV.

Mike


----------



## gadget_lover (Nov 26, 2009)

I have to agree with Mike. Of the 3 models, two have a way to tilt the head or column so you can do some machining operations that call for beveled edges. This can be a benefit or a curse. The extra pivot points mean one more thing to tram. On the other hand, it's often easier to tilt the head than it is to mount the part you are working on at a precise angle.

Without touching the machines in question, it's hard to say which would hold registration best when you have to lower/raise the head. The Sieg models use a lead-screw, so you may have more precise control when moving the head. You still need to measure anyway, but it's worth considering.

The digital height gauge similar to the one on the SX3 can be added for a very small amount of money.

Of the 3 you have presented, I'd go with the bigger one.

Daniel


----------



## Davo J (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi am new here from Australia as well. (I have been trying to register for about 12 months now and was always told my email address was band? Some thing has changed in the system now,allowing me to register.)
The HM46 is the same as the 45 just an updated model.
Dave


----------



## Th232 (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys, the HM-46 it is then.


----------

